# Microfiber Madness Icredibrush



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone know anything more about this....
Was unveiled at SEMA apparently.

A step too far maybe??

(Apologies for the big pics - stealing them from the web...)


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Am I guesing its for the wheels, if so I think I will stick with my EZ wheel brush, I am not so sure about this one.


----------



## Faithfull (Feb 1, 2012)

Think it looks great!

I've never liked using the plasticky (sp?) type brushes on alloy wheels due to fear of them scratching the paint surface so this is a definite purchase for me!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Faithfull said:


> Think it looks great!
> 
> I've never liked using the plasticky (sp?) type brushes on alloy wheels due to fear of them scratching the paint surface so this is a definite purchase for me!


I agree :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks like a promising adaptation of the Incredimitt micro fibre pile / weave and if its as good as their pads & mitts, then could be very good indeed. Does look a little big though - a set of three sizes like the Wheel Woolies would be preferable.

More here: https://www.facebook.com/microfiber...4812550905829/733088746744870/?type=1&theater


----------



## Faithfull (Feb 1, 2012)

If you thought the 'incredibrush' was a bit over the top which i dont it think is....this might be though:










''The guessing game is over! After the announcement of our upcoming "Incredibrush" we are proud to present our next cutting edge product: The unique "Microfiber Madness Dropnetic"! Handmade in Germany with the same ultra soft and absorbent material like the Dry Me Crazy towel, we created this product to eliminate one of the most common problems in car care. Have you ever suffered of water runnings that ruined your paint finish after your car wash? Dropnetic is the unrivaled solution! More Details coming soon - we expect to release this product in early January 2015!''


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Faithfull said:


> If you thought the 'incredibrush' was a bit over the top which i dont it think is....this might be though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looks handy, especially for those door handle drips.:thumb:


----------



## Faithfull (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone seen any news on this?


----------



## worktolivelife (Oct 24, 2011)

Interesting twist on a set of Wheel Woolies alternatives
Seems the dropnetic magnetic MF strip towell is ready to be shipped to suppliers and brushes to follow shortly.just 1 size though? Might have an issue personally being really anymore useful than the woolies or EZ it just wouldn't get past by discs needs to come as a set like the woolies IMO


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Pittsy said:


> Now that looks handy, especially for those door handle drips.:thumb:


Metrovac sidekick to run round all the water traps

Sorted :thumb:


----------

